
Where can I buy custom motherboard size with custom specs? - seds
Is there any place where you can order a custom size motherboard with custom specs (number of USB ports etc)?
I am willing to build a custom PC where size matters (~25x10x25 cm, somewhat related to the size of a Nintendo Wii 1st generation).
Thanks in advanced!
======
svennek
If you volume is large enough (probably 10s of thousands) you can get an ODM
to design and ship something for you..

Please note redesigning a motherboard is a MAJOR task costing many man-months
of time..

If you don't want to buy thousands of boards, then probably no. (p.s. I do not
work in the industry but am an avid amateur so I have some graps of the
associated work)..

------
bartvk
There is standard stuff for this. When you search the internet, be sure to
include "embedded" in your search terms.

Personally, I've worked with PC/104 sized systems. These are stackable. We
needed a Linux box running on Intel for a project, with up to 16 serial ports.
This is all possible with PC/104 based systems.

~~~
seds
Thanks. I tried this, must most embedded boards I find are usually weak in
specs. I am looking for something capable of running 16-32GB of RAM, a
powerful processor >= 2.8-3.2GHZ which I believe this is not the idea of a
embedded board. Or am I wrong? Also, I would like something that I can easily,
say, swap RAM when needed, and etc.

------
detaro
25x10x25 doesn't sound like you'd need a custom size board for that - miniITX-
based PCs fit in cases that size. Or canibalize a NUC or other mini-PC,
depending on your needs.

~~~
seds
Aren't miniITX-based PCs low on specs? Say, not currently supporting say up to
16GB of ram and so on?

~~~
detaro
No, that's not true.

~~~
seds
Thanks. Will do some research on it.

